# Wed Design/Development



## donnaindakwa (May 23, 2007)

I would like to learn Web Design but i have no money to go to class but i can get software required,what is the best software i can use? What am i required as a starter who has very little knowledge.

This is the knowledge, i have : To add or remove photos on a template, naming links.
Thanks.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=575853


----------



## donnaindakwa (May 23, 2007)

Hi guys,

HI would like to learn Web Design but i have no money to go to class but i can get software required,what is the best software i can use? What am i required as a starter who has very little knowledge.

This is the knowledge, i have : To add or remove photos on a template, naming links.
Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would start with a google search for HTML Tutorials 
learn HTML - you dont need any software for that - you can use notepad

Then lean about CSS - cascading style Sheets - again loads of tutorials on the web from a google search

There are loads of web editors out there 
Frontpage
Dreamweaver

a free editor
1st Page 2000

as i say a google search will bring back hundreds

But heres a starting point

http://www.w3schools.com/html/
http://webdesign.about.com/c/ec/30.htm


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Nvu is a free WYSIWYG program.

http://nvu.com/index.php


----------



## CyberGeek (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello,

I am a web application developer, and some really good free code editors to use are:
- NotePad2: http://www.download.com/Notepad2/3000-2351_4-10516748.html?tag=lst-0-1
- NotePad++: http://www.download.com/Notepad-/3000-2352_4-10637422.html?tag=lst-0-4

Some other programs that you may need will be a FTP Client, I recommend FileZilla: http://www.download.com/FileZilla/3000-2160_4-10634986.html?tag=lst-0-1

Some good places to start will be www.w3schools.com. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> If you try to fail, and succeed, which have you done?


Succeeded in failing.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

MMJ said:


> Succeeded in failing.


:up:


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I forgot one of the best, NotePad.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> I forgot one of the best, NotePad.


www.notepad.org


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Good Site.


----------



## 4 Me They said! (May 21, 2006)

donnaindakwa said:


> I would like to learn Web Design but i have no money to go to class but i can get software required,what is the best software i can use? What am i required as a starter who has very little knowledge.
> 
> This is the knowledge, i have : To add or remove photos on a template, naming links.
> Thanks.


I found this site fantastic as a 'tutorial' for html.. Very easy to follow. Start at Chapter 1 and FOLLOW all the instructions. You will learn easily and within a day or 2 how to write your own 'code'!!! -- http://www.htmltutorials.ca/ --
Start at the 'Introduction' then go through the lessons from 1-21 in order, and complete the 'exercises' on each lesson.
With "Notepad++" (free) and "Fresh FTP" (free) and "Firefox" (free) with the 'Web Developer Toolbar' (free) you will soon be on your way.

Have fun and enjoy. :up:


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Whoa, they have an ugly site!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

MMJ said:


> Whoa, they have an ugly site!


Agreed, maybe he should read some of his work.


----------



## dware7 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm gonna be starting a website for a relative and want to know how much i should charge him this is my first site i would be charging........what is the normal price??


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You probably want to create your own thread for that.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

ferrija1 said:


> Agreed, maybe he should read some of his work.


Yup!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

It's also old.


----------

